# Port Solent



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Called at Port Solent (Portsmouth) to park up for the evening as I have done on previous occasions. Within minutes of parking was approached by a security person advising that a new duty manager had banned overnight parking, and was asked to move on. 

mark


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

tell them to put up signs then and on the website.where exactly are we talking about.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Here presumably :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4202

Thank you Mark. Please would you add your comment to the review of the site ?

It's still a good place to wait before going down to the port for a Brittany Ferries sailing....unless they put up barriers !

G

PS Was any reason given ?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

The security guard advised me the new duty manager had made the descision not to allow motorhome parking after complaints from residents opposite and incidents that have happened previously. Currently the only signs i saw were "client parkIng only"

Called at the nearby Tesco Extra store and asked security if I could park up for a few hours , no problem and i spent the night there , right next to the M27 ......

Mark


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CLS said:


> The security guard advised me the new duty manager had made the descision not to allow motorhome parking after complaints from residents opposite and incidents that have happened previously. Currently the only signs i saw were "client parkIng only"


Is this the same place Mark ? There are no " residents opposite" at the Marina unless you count the boats and, they seem mostly unoccupied.
Please would you check my link and let me know if that car park is the one you're talking about ?

Thanks

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was thinkig the same, G, if you park up at the cinema end it's near the apartments, further up I think there's nothing? Maybe the problems have come from boy racers making a nuicance of themselves? :roll:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*port solent*

Interesting! We use the car parking near the cinema regularly when we use the Eurotunnel for an overnighter, never give cause for trouble and leave early in the morning, leaving the place just as we found it.
Thing is, we always eat at one of the many eateries surrounding the marina, and have a few two many alchoholic drinks to drive away the same evening (but not that many to affect driving the following day).
So does the duty manager know that if I no longer use the area for overnighting, the eateries etc. will lose at least £50 from me alone?
Multyply that by a few dozen or so, and sales may well be lost.
Typical British logic!!!!
The U.K. doesn't deserve our custom, I'll just go directly to the Eurotunnel in one go or give my custom to Hythe at Military Rd, and French aires on the French side.

Flyingpig :evil: :evil:   :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: port solent*



flyingpig said:


> , I'll just go directly to the Eurotunnel in one go or give my custom to Hythe at Military Rd, and French aires on the French side.
> Flyingpig :evil: :evil:   :roll: :roll:


Until we hear from the OP that we are talking about the same part of Port Solent I suggest we don't get too emotional.

We hope to use the place shortly so I will ring them- no e-mail address that I can find- and see if I can clarify the situation.

G


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

The location I have always used is , past the cinema on the right and over the small island . Along that road for about 100yds and turn right past the boats.
Hope this helps to solve it

Mark


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CLS said:


> The location I have always used is , past the cinema on the right and over the small island . Along that road for about 100yds and turn right past the boats.
> Hope this helps to solve it
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark. That's not the main car park that I posted about but a little further along and closer to the apartments round the back of the marina. I can see where you mean though Street View doesn't go up that far.

This is where I would recommend:

50.839660
-1.099319

I will not phone now as I don't want to stir anything up !

G


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Grizzly, any further info on your location as we hope to overnight here in a few weeks on return from Spain. Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Last post referred to was august 2012! 

There have been no other comments elsewhere that I can remember? I think as long as you park up in the main area, NOT at the residential area right at the far end you will be fine. 
Others have suggested at the top of portsdown hill next to the Churchillian pub as a good overnight.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

2012?? Where did that go? Must be the Spanish sun and wine, it's almost 2014. Thanks for that.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wug said:


> Grizzly, any further info on your location as we hope to overnight here in a few weeks on return from Spain. Thanks.


Hope you've got this sorted wug. We stayed there 3 weeks ago and it was fine. There were 2 other vans, no over zealous guards and all quiet and undisturbed.

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Stayed there in May this year 2013
No problems.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Stayed there end of June 2013 on return from Spain, no problem apart from gym user who reversed his brand new hire car into the rear of our van! Made a lovely hole in his boot lid with one of our mounted bike pedals, no damage to us, just an early morning (6.30) shock wake up.
Nice £600 insurance waiver he has to pay the hire company so he told us!
Took photos just in case silly claims attempted......no problems to report.

Ken (flying pig)


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the updates all. We'll stay there in about 3 weeks on our return as we don't want to drive far in the dark.

It's great when people take the trouble to reply.


----------

